

JRuby, Resque and Windows - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.logeek.fr/2010/8/2/on-jruby-resque-and-windows

======
thibaut_barrere
Some hopefully useful feedback from a project where I've mixed Ubuntu and
Windows to do the job. Relies on Resque and JRuby.

